# Spurs Vindicate Winning Streak With Win Over Magic



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been skeptical of the Spurs during their current winning streak. Granted, it takes focus to win this amount of consecutive games against any competition, but wins over the Clippers (twice), Houston, Charlotte and Cleveland had to be kept in perspective given their records.

However, this past week we beat OKC on the road, Chi-town and Utah. These guys were a step above the competition, but not really being thrown around as title contenders.

Then the Magic came to town. A true title contender with a monster in the post in Dwight Howard. Also, Orlando is a squad with the three-point shooting to match the numbers SA has put up from behind the arc. 

At the end of the day, the Spurs defense stepped up in the 4th, the role players stepped up (hello Bonner) and the big 3 did what they do. I was skeptical at first, but I'm starting to truly believe this team could be special this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They're having an incredible start to the season so far; wasn't expecting this at all. When healthy, the Spurs are still one of the best teams in the NBA.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

The season still hinges on the health of Manu Ginobili. Duncan's days as a #1 option are behind him, Parker tries to do it all by himself sometimes, and it remains to be seen if Jefferson can keep up the pace. Ginobili is our assassin, and we were a different team in the playoffs after he broke his nose against Dallas. Granted, asking for a healthy Ginobili might be as hopeless as asking for a healthy Bynum, but with Gino playing the fearless leader role, Spurs will have a shot.


----------

